# Meilleure App pour presenter des photos



## roquebrune (17 Mars 2016)

Bonjour
j'ai besoin d'une app de qualité pour creer des galeries de photo et les presenter (à des clients) sur iPad pro plein ecran sur fond sombre un peu comme Flickr mais en mode déconnecté 
que me conseillez vous ?


merci


----------



## Lauange (17 Mars 2016)

rien. utilise le mode diaporama qui est dans photo. Le résultat est surprenant.


----------



## roquebrune (17 Mars 2016)

Lauange a dit:


> rien. utilise le mode diaporama qui est dans photo. Le résultat est surprenant.


Je ne veux pas de diaporama et je veux pouvoir creer des dossiers facilement
l'app photo de base est en dessous de tout


----------



## Gwen (18 Mars 2016)

En tout cas elle répond à ta demande, mais peut être celle-ci est plus compliquée et tu ne nous as pas tout dit ?


----------



## Lauange (18 Mars 2016)

roquebrune a dit:


> Je ne veux pas de diaporama et je veux pouvoir creer des dossiers facilement
> l'app photo de base est en dessous de tout


Tu a bien regardé ?


----------



## roquebrune (18 Mars 2016)

Lauange a dit:


> Tu a bien regardé ?


Oui j'ai très bien regarde , mais merci pour votre aide


----------



## jeff01 (29 Mars 2016)

Je trouve que DayOne ou encore Evernote font cela avec classe.
Tu crées une notes dans laquelle tu ajoutes les photos. Tu synchronises et tu partages avec un lien. Le rendu est plutôt pas mal, même si ces deux applications ne sont pas faites réellement pour cela. 


Sent from my iPhone using Forums iGeneration mobile app


----------



## roquebrune (29 Mars 2016)

J'ai dayone et cette application est vraiment bien
j'utilise pour les galeries PhotoMgrPro qui est le minimum qu'on peut faire mais en attendant ca ira

merci à tous


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Mars 2016)

Je crée un portfolio pdf avec lightroom pour la présentation à mes client, c'est encore. E qui fonctionne le mieux à mon sens...


----------

